# news day Long island tom trees



## tomtrees58 (Jun 19, 2008)

storm damage


----------



## RDT (Jun 19, 2008)

Its just a red x Tom.


----------



## deeker (Jun 19, 2008)

RDT said:


> Its just a red x Tom.



Artsmass!!!!


----------



## billyjoejr (Jun 19, 2008)

RDT said:


> Its just a red x Tom.



Made my day. Hahahaha.  

Seems this morning I read a thread on misleading hyperlinks, Hope no one gets divorced over that one. 
:monkey:

Now lets see how many people click the link.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 19, 2008)

RDT said:


> Its just a red x Tom.


LMAO, That's fuuny


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 19, 2008)

I will try again tom trees


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 19, 2008)

Okay, Where are the pics.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 26, 2008)

tomtrees58 said:


> I will try again tom trees



Its a ##### ain't it tom?


----------



## JimiLL (Jul 26, 2010)

Massive tom trees fail  tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## banshee67 (Jul 26, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


>



nice tree tom trees


----------



## treemandan (Jul 26, 2010)

Well at least he isn't wearing white after Labor Day.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## treemandan (Jul 27, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


>



You've no fashion sense.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## rmihalek (Jul 28, 2010)

In Post#19, looks like that cable is holding the weight of the entire leader that broke. Did you climb the intact leader and cut the cable?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 28, 2010)

mihalek said:


> In Post#19, looks like that cable is holding the weight of the entire leader that broke. Did you climb the intact leader and cut the cable?



yes just the cable was holding it we winched it up then cut the cable


----------



## Treetom (Jul 30, 2010)

Tom is da bomb! Good work.


----------



## TheKnot (Aug 2, 2010)

Those are nice pic's


----------



## Pioneer42 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice pics, Where On LI was this?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 12, 2010)

Pioneer42 said:


> Nice pics, Where On LI was this?



glen cove


----------

